# G0704 help



## kd4gij (Mar 16, 2022)

Trying to wire a KBMM 125 board in my g0704 mill but the wiring in the manual sucks. I got most but armature A-  isn't marked on the original board. Would what I have circled be A- ?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Mar 17, 2022)

Well, we have an A+ and an A but no A- likely indicates the A is actually A-.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 17, 2022)

Yeah, that you be A-.  I can open mine and check... I replaced the CIRCUIT BOARD CESX 1101-28 SKU# P0704081board not too long ago.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 17, 2022)

Oh... you are installing a different board.  To do a DC motor conversion... ahh... 

I was just replacing the stock board...


----------



## wachuko (Mar 17, 2022)

Here... it is A-


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 17, 2022)

I am not changing the motor. just replacing the stock controller with a kbmm 125. My mill is one of the first batch back when they first came out.

The tac lights up and works If I spin the spindle with a drill. The motor doesn't run, But will when I hooked it to a 20v drill battery.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 26, 2022)

Finley got time to finish the mill and it is back up and running.  Thanks   Next up will be getting the x axes power feed working, it works when it wants to witch isn't much.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 26, 2022)

What did you do to get it working?


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 27, 2022)

Replaced the speed control board. with the kb electronics board


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 30, 2022)

Now for the power feed T23010 it has a 90v dc brush motor 30w 0.6amp. I can run the motor on a 20v drill battery. I get voltage to the control board but no voltage out.  All of the switches are good the pot is good. Once in a while it will run till I stop it. I am going to pull the board and look for a cold solder joint. If that fails will this speed controller run it.









						AC 110V 400W Knob Motor Speed Controller DC 0-90V Variable Adjustable Speed New  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AC 110V 400W Knob Motor Speed Controller DC 0-90V Variable Adjustable Speed New at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 30, 2022)

Grizzly wants $105.99 for the board. I only paid $185 for the power feed back when they first came out . Now it is $405. 
here is the board


----------

